# Acclimate to city townhouse living?



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am new to these forums... I have just moved from the country (wide open yards, no leash laws) to a townhouse in a medium-size city.

Previously, I used to let my GSD off-leash for potty before taking him on-leash for actual walks. He is great off-leash, follows recall and "stay" commands 100% of the time (even when he sees another dog/cat or squirrel, I am so proud of him!). He is also great on-leash, walks right next to me on one side, never pulling, never crossing sides, never trying to lead, always focused on where I am walking, the perfect pack walk. 

The problem is now I have moved from the country to a townhouse home. There is a shared grassy area that is quite big with a poop bag station, so all the neighborhood dogs do their business there. There are also ample sidewalks and good places to walk nearby. Unfortunately, even though my dog is extremely well trained both on- and off- leash, leash laws say that he cannot be off-leash in the grassy field area. After two years of routine potty breaks off leash, he cannot understand that I WANT him to go potty while he is on leash. He is so accustomed to being unhooked from his leash as his cue to start sniffing around and find a place to do his business. When I walk around the grassy field area with a leash, he pays 100% attention to me and follows my every move, and does not sniff around or even think about doing his business. If I stay still and keep a lot of slack in his leash, he just heels and looks up at me.

I don't know how to teach him it is good to sniff and go potty while leashed without ruining his impeccable on-leash manners. So far he has held in his pee for 12 hours and eventually reluctantly gave in and peed outside while on leash. After that he was too guilty to look me in the eye and acted like he was about to get scolded  (even though I praised the **** out of him!). I have only been able to get him to poop while breaking the laws and having him off-leash in the middle of the night. I can't keep doing this...

How can I ease this transition for my dog so that he learns that going potty while on-leash is a good thing? I am also afraid if he learns that is good he will lose his leash manners and not stay by my side when we are on actual pack walks... :help:


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I had this problem! It just took patience and training. Label the action (I use "go potty" but if you're the bashful type pick whatever you want... I like "hurry up" too) and praise the dickens out of him, like you have been. After 30+ repetitions he should understand the cue. Don't let him off-lead to potty. If he won't go within 5 minutes of going outside go back in. Keep taking him out regularly until he does go outside, on the leash. Make it the only way he gets to go, and stick to a 'potty spot' he knows. Shouldn't take long! He'll learn.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Get a 30 ft long line, it will give him the distance he needs and still keep you within leash laws.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Get a 30 ft long line, it will give him the distance he needs and still keep you within leash laws.


This helps my boy as he is a shy pooper. I also use a chain collar for walking and a flat collar for potty breaks. When I'm out in public, I have both on him. When it's time to potty, I unsnap from his chain onto his flat collar. That way there was no correction should he pull on the lead.


----------



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Marbury! Hopefully you're right and it's just a matter of time and choosing one area. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem. Last night when my dog did his pre-poop circle dance off leash I tried to reclip the leash right then and praise him but then he just froze up and stopped... poor guy. 

Any tips on how to maintain a distinction in his head? Potty break vs. pack walk I mean. I've worked so hard to instill good manners (which are necessary! I'm a 95 lb female with an 80 lb dog in a neighborhood where most people's dogs are probably under 20 lbs... I can't have him leading me on walks), but for potty breaks ultimately he is the one who has to sniff around his spot and do the pre-potty dance.


----------



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Get a 30 ft long line, it will give him the distance he needs and still keep you within leash laws.


Oooh good idea! And hopefully with a distinction between the 30 ft leash and the 6 ft leash, he can keep a mental distinction between pack walks and potty breaks! Any opinions on using the retractable leashes for this purpose? I know those leashes are no good for big dogs that pull and can encourage bad walking behavior... but since in my case the leash is only for obeying the law and not for actual control of my dog... I'm tempted!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use the term "go pee" as the release word for them to be free to sniff around and do their business. It's come in handy when I'm out and they need to potty while on leash, repetition is key


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

gville_dogmom said:


> Oooh good idea! And hopefully with a distinction between the 30 ft leash and the 6 ft leash, he can keep a mental distinction between pack walks and potty breaks! Any opinions on using the retractable leashes for this purpose? I know those leashes are no good for big dogs that pull and can encourage bad walking behavior... but since in my case the leash is only for obeying the law and not for actual control of my dog... I'm tempted!


IMO the retractable is going to put pressure on him as he extends it which is going to confuse him and still give you the same issue. The 30ft line has no pressure and its much less expensive


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

gville_dogmom said:


> Any tips on how to maintain a distinction in his head? Potty break vs. pack walk I mean. I've worked so hard to instill good manners, but for potty breaks ultimately he is the one who has to sniff around his spot and do the pre-potty dance.


That's why I love making the 'deed' a command. In my house, we go out into the yard and potty. Only after potties can we do anything fun. At dog shows, we go outside and potty. Only after potties can we run around, go to vendors, or go inside and into the ring. This starts with pups as soon as they come home; we go outside and I expect potties to be paramount.
My suggestion of going back inside if he does not readily comply should help instill that. I just brought a new gal home last Saturday and she is a shy one; we go out frequently on leash until she's done her business. If we go out and she just wants to sniff around or tries to play we go back inside and back into the crate. Twenty minutes later we try again... if she goes it's an explosion of happy and as much play as she can take.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We have always lived in a town home with our dogs. Our dog generally does not go poop in our main lawn area unless it is urgent. But she does go on our walks. Are there places to walk your dog other than stand around the grassy area?
We've also been using the 26' retractable leashes for years. We have no issues. They let us comply with leash laws but still give our dog some freedom to go off and follow a scent or do a little play if she meets a friendly doggie.


----------

